# Topping off



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Its all about the diesel foaming going in. It would take 1/2 hour to fill it going slow enough to prevent it. And EVERY diesel vehicle experiences this. I've got three.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Yep. I've done it a couple of times with the cruze and I do it a lot with my Duramax. I run the nozzle as slow as I can while filling and I listen for the fuel to start gurgling up the filler tube. When it starts up the tube I click the nozzle of and restart it holding with both hands getting it to just dribble in. It only takes about 3 or 4 clicks at the top to finally see the liquid without bubbles. I can do it in about 4 minutes from the bottom of the tube to the top, and sometimes faster. It just takes a few times to get the feel of it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I do this EVERY time I fill up. It's a pain on those freezing winter nights, but in the summer it lets me wash my windows, check tire pressure, etc. I think I'm more impressed that you made the 715 mile trek and still had 165 miles to spare. Those must be some super flat roads down there. My best tank (filled to the brim) was 733 miles.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

dude its Florida... our biggest mountain is a man made land fill


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I leave the nozzle on the lowest auto setting, and after it clicks off, I let the fuel settle for about 10 seconds, then hold it (full) manually until it clicks again, and maybe one or two small pumps to get a nice even number on the cost. Always shows full.


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

10 minutes now or 10 minutes later (for instance, at a pit stop on the trip). 10 minutes is 10 minutes. I just don't get it. And by the way, a trivia question - how many public highway tunnels are there in Florida?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> how many public highway tunnels are there in Florida?


 in my travels of the state I have yet to go in one


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

There is one. It is not on an Interstate but on a U.S. Highway.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

OK well that makes me feel better, was thinking it was just my car


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I bump 700 miles every tank. Check my fuely out . I stop filling after first click. if I top off I can get 800 miles


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I top off every time I fill up


----------



## Nightwater (Jun 16, 2015)

I just started topping off a fill up ago and got 585. Hoping for a better tank this run. Then again mines is just breaking in, but I have noticed that by the time I get home (about 2ish miles from the gas station) the fuel is no longer in the neck. I have read about temperatures and settling but I was thinking that 2 miles shouldn't use up the neck fuel. By the way I also wait for the foam to go and its only liquid in the neck. I thought it was weird.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

When I really top the tank up I get over 200 miles on it before the needle moves.. A few of us have over 800 miles on a single tank .. I've managed over 900 miles on 3 or 4 tanks.. The 15.6 gallon tank and about 2 gallons in the neck gives you a long drive before needing fuel again


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I always add at least one gallon after it clicks off. If the fuel is particularly cheap, I will go for 2 or more.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I filled this afternoon and got 13.85 gallons in at the first click, then trickled in another 2.85 gallons for a total of 16.7.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

How much fuel per fill up?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I can usually get another 3 or more gallons in after it first clicks off.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It would be nice if they could put an anti foam agent in the fuel, but then that would add to the cost. I have not topped mine off to the top yet. I usually put in an extra gallon after it shuts off. 

Just curious, but I take it a diesel doesn't have issues like a gas vehicle does if you try to fill it up to the top?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Just curious, but I take it a diesel doesn't have issues like a gas vehicle does if you try to fill it up to the top?


No. There is no evap canister system to get contaminated by fuel. Just an old fashioned fuel tank.


----------

